
What happens to the SF Bay area when the next major earthquake strikes? - champagnepapi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-26/waiting-for-the-big-one-to-shake-san-francisco-quicktake-q-a
======
jbob2000
I hate to say it, but an earthquake is probably San Francisco's best bet at
getting more housing built.

~~~
throwaway181284
Also, it would take care of the homeless problem.

2 birds, one stone.

~~~
Waterluvian
I'm curious. How? Isn't homelessness a social symptom? Homelessness doesn't
just disappear because the current homeless are displaced, I thought.

That being said, I'm certainly not learned on the subject.

~~~
d-sc
An earthquake would open up new ground that is currently prohibitively
expensive by regulation (the 'social' part of the problem ) to allow enough
housing to be built to reduce cost significantly.

~~~
closeparen
Homeless people still exist where housing is dirt cheap. It doesn't matter
whether the rent is $2500 or $500 when you don't have the skills or mental
health to be employed at all.

------
openmosix
I have been looking for a house to buy in SF for the last 6 months. What's
been very interesting is that most of the houses we have reviewed, did not
have solid foundations (many being 2-unit condos). They are all located in
liquefaction zones and the disclosure packages mentioned the foundations had
cracks (or needed retrofitting). Still, buyers did not care and bid huge
amount of money. Our estate agent told us the average buyer does not take that
into consideration nor care to retrofit the foundation. Scary.

~~~
brianwawok
What is retrofitting? News to me from the Midwest.

~~~
amorphid
In this case, it means increasing a structure's ability to survive an
earthquake.

------
arcaster
Could be a decent way to solve the current zoning / housing crysis. The only
disruption not welcome in the Bay seems to be from Mother Nature.

~~~
pmurT
And concurrently, may rattle the echo chamber a bit

------
adharmad
Foster city real estate is an enigma. Had anecdotally heard from a lot of
people that houses close to the bay are sinking very gradually. Nothing seems
to affect the prices though :-)

------
olliej
Bart delays probably won't be any longer than usual ;)

------
DoofusOfDeath
Full telecommuting becomes more widely accepted?

------
macscam
I know one building in particular that may be problematic. It also happens to
be sinking.

------
krisdevelops
There will be a movie about it and it'll be called "Disrupt: 2019"

